# Official "end my sales presentation early" TUG uniform (tshirts!) for sale!



## TUGBrian

*2021 wont be the same without a TUG sales presentation T-SHIRT!*


_*Available tshirts!

http://www.hiptogether.com/products/tug-everyone-benefits-from-tug.html








Shirt 2 Still AVAILABLE  and with free shipping!*_

*Link: I Paid More For This Shirt Than For My Timeshare


*








*Shirt 3 can also be purchased here:*

http://www.hiptogether.com/products/tug-keep-calm-and-buy-resale.html






_**note buying this shirt and providing TUG a photo of you wearing it at your timeshare will grant you a free year membership to offset the cost of the shirt!*_


----------



## silentg

So the green shirts are out?


----------



## TUGBrian

the green shirts only sold 14 of 20, so i redid the campaign and set it to only 10 shirts....however only 4 have repurchased

http://teespring.com/reprint-of-tug-resale


----------



## silentg

do I have to fill out the form again? I want two shirts one Large one xLarge.  What ever you decide to purchase.  I want them!


----------



## SmithOp

I've ordered again, you have to fill out the form again.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian

yea, ive noticed that they dont offer any sort of "rebuy" even when you relaunch the campaign.

im just hoping the original 14 orders go back thru so the green ones will print now that the limit is down to 10.


----------



## TUGBrian

only one more of the new design needed to print them!  Have my fingers crossed this is going to work!


----------



## silentg

I bought the new design Brian.  We should be all set!  I only bought one!


----------



## TUGBrian

hurray!  got a confirmation email for the new design to print when the campaign ends!

everyone else is welcome to buy between now and next thursday when the campaign ends...but this time you are guaranteed to receive the shirt!


----------



## TUGBrian

bump, even though the shirt is $15 dollars, same rules apply as the first one!  If you get a picture of you wearing the shirt while on vacation at a timeshare...ill credit you an extra years membership!  ($15 value in itself!)


----------



## TUGBrian

2 days left on this one before it prints...and it will print this time as we have already topped the needed orders!


*http://teespring.com/timeshare-users-group-1-times*


----------



## Conan

> *"I paid more for this Tshirt than my Timeshare"*


That's Brutal*!
*


----------



## TUGBrian

certainly causes one to do a double take to read it again though! =)


----------



## Sandy

I just ordered one shirt. I hope it arrives before my vacation May 31. It says June 2, so it  may be too late for me to get the credit. We will see....

Good job, and the shirt is sure to generate some conversations!


----------



## falmouth3

I ordered one.  I was telling my husband and someone at the pool in Aruba about the shirt.  I think it's a great idea.


----------



## scootr5

I'm in for one!


----------



## TUGBrian

up to 12 sold now, get'em while they are hot!  less than a day left before they print!


----------



## alexadeparis

Arrgh! Just missed it. Placed a reservation for a new order group.


----------



## TUGBrian

hopefully they let the other orders in during the printing!

will have another campaign again here this week for the next most popular phrase in the poll!


----------



## silentg

I got my shirt today!  Will bring it on my vacation  will send you a photo!  I have the banner too!  Whoo HA!
silentg


----------



## TUGBrian

nice!  mine hasnt shown up yet =(


----------



## scootr5

I checked in to Wyndham Glacier Canyon today. The hang tag girl said she liked it (and then her co-worker told her I never do the updates and just give me my stuff and let me go). 

Also got laughs from two bartenders.


----------



## silentg

Looks good on you!


----------



## SmithOp

Hope I get mine soon, I have three weeks booked starting next Sunday.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian

that is fantastic!!!

shoot me an email scootr (tug@tug2.net) and ill extend your membership 1 year to cover the shirt cost!


----------



## Sugarcubesea

I just placed an order and if more people order the order will got thru…Here is the link below….

I'm so bummed I missed seeing this when it was still open to buy 

https://teespring.com/timeshare-users-group-1-times/thank_you


----------



## Sandy

Brian, 

I got mine yesterday and plan to wear it next week at the Myrtle Beach Southbeach resort. I am happy for the quick delivery and I will take photos.


----------



## TUGBrian

reopened this campaign...you can reorder your tshirts for this one!

http://buy.teespring.com/timeshare-users-group-1-times?utm_keyword=rdr


all fixed now....order away!

looks like enough people have already ordered that this will print in 7 days, so get your shirts and join the TUG Army =)


----------



## TUGBrian

bump...3 more days till this one prints...get'em while they are hot!


----------



## snickers104

I ordered mine!!


----------



## TUGBrian

just over a day left to buy this shirt


----------



## TUGBrian

10 hours left to get your mandatory timeshare sales presentation uniform!


----------



## Mister Sir

I just ordered one! Can't wait to wear it on our next vacation.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

TUGBrian said:


> 10 hours left to get your mandatory timeshare sales presentation uniform!



I can not wait to wear mine to my first presentation when I go to my resort as a first time owner....this is going to be FUN:rofl:


----------



## Carol C

I'd buy one if it didn't say "Ask me how". That's a sales solicitation and might get you kicked off a property. Specially if it's a resort chain in active sales. JMHO. Any chance you can alter the design to get rid of the "Ask me how"? And how bout making those tank tops instead of T's?


----------



## Sandy

*that might be true, but...*

I am wearing my shirt all around the property here at the HIVC HICV South Beach resort in Myrtle Beach and off property as well. Folks have asked me about the message. I did not think that I might be perceived as soliciting sales. Of course, I have nothing to sell, so that may be my best answer if approached.

I have not worn the shirt at or near the sales office, although I intend to do so if I go to an owner's update on Monday. If I get any slack, I will be sure to post it here.


----------



## TUGBrian

can certainly remove the ask me how part for another campaign if enough are interested.

would need at least 5 to run it again though.


----------



## TUGBrian

another pic of an owner proudly wearing the shirt on vacation =)

Great shot Sandy!


----------



## Sandy

Brian, thanks for posting this pic for me. You are awesome!


----------



## ace2000

Sandy said:


> Brian, thanks for posting this pic for me. You are awesome!



Excellent picture!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TUGBrian

another pic from a member who wore this shirt on vacation!  fantastic!


----------



## jancpa

Thank you Brian for posting this photo for me.  I enjoy sharing the knowledge
gained from TUG membership.      Tim


----------



## VegasBella

TUGBrian said:


> can certainly remove the ask me how part for another campaign if enough are interested.
> 
> would need at least 5 to run it again though.



Might be a good idea to remove it. 
It also falls kind of in the crotch area on some people and most of us don't really want people staring at our crotches. So that's another reason to remove that line. 

---

I haven't gone around any resorts bragging about the deals we've gotten. I feel like it might make others feel like they're suckers and then instead of enjoying their vacation they get angry or sad about it.


----------



## presley

VegasBella said:


> I haven't gone around any resorts bragging about the deals we've gotten. I feel like it might make others feel like they're suckers and then instead of enjoying their vacation they get angry or sad about it.



I'm in that same camp. I just tell people I bought resale and if they are interested, they can ask me about it. One time, my husband told a couple that we paid $1500. for the same timeshare they paid $18K for and they actually got angry at us and walked away. 

At an owners meeting this year, a woman I sat next to told me that she just met a very rude owner and that she can't believe the gall of this woman. The woman apparently told her that she bought resale and paid "a lot less" than what other owners paid. The woman telling me about it was livid and said there was no way the other owner could know how much she paid and that it was none of her damn business. At this point, I was thinking that I hope she didn't ask me how much I paid, since I paid $299. for that timeshare and the lady would probably start throwing chairs if she found out. 

I think it's helpful to educated people about resale when they are looking at making a purchase that is going to put them in debt, etc, but commenting to those who already bought seems to upset them.


----------



## vacationhopeful

presley said:


> .....I think it's helpful to educated people about resale when they are looking at making a purchase that is going to put them in debt, etc, but commenting to those who already bought seems to upset them.



Whether it is debt or just throwing their savings into a bonfire .... a full freight buyer will never recapture their money spent. 

Commenting to someone who already brought?  I would ask them IF they ever looked into the resale market for buying MORE points or weeks? Or ask them, what are their plans to dispose of their timeshare interests when they either can't travel or the cost of ownership has increased beyond their budget? 

I have found that by starting off with the "TRUTH" ... I am a SMALL ANT VOICE against the gale force hot air of the sales staff. And suggesting eBay to the woman is better than the man. 

Just have to let people come to terms with reality when they are ready.


----------



## TUGBrian

Just as some folks are very proud they paid full freight and have all the bells and whistles....there are just as many folks who are just as proud that they paid very little buying resale, and helped out an existing owner who wanted out.

I fail to see why one should be angry at the other, its completely irrational and ridiculous.  There is absolutely zero reason that owners should not at the very least be AWARE of resale options in the first place.

if someone is aware and still chooses to buy retail, that is of course their right!


----------



## jancpa

Whenever I'm asked about the shirt, I tell them about TUG and the TUG Marketplace.


----------



## TUGBrian

and another picture of a TUGGER on vacation with the shirt!


----------



## silentg

I did have my bathing suit on under the shirt,It makes a great cover up too! Thanks for posting the photo Brian!


----------



## TUGBrian

glad you like it!  thank you for wearing it and posing for the photo on vacation!


----------



## jmparker98223

*Just placed a reservation/order*

I am so looking forward to getting a Tee shirt before March 2016. 

I'll be attending a Diamond presentation and I really, really want to have it on hand for that event.  

Oh What Fun It Will Be!


----------



## TUGBrian

not sure there was enough interest to print this shirt off again at the original price.

I had been working with our other TUG T-shirt printer to see if we could alter the colors on this one to make it cheaper to print so he could offer it as a "buy now" option to sell and ship single shirts.


----------



## vacationhopeful

The liquid sunshine is available today here in South Florida. Have my TUG tee shirt waiting for pool time ... the chain resort might not be REAL happy with me but the independent resort later in the week will have no issue.


----------



## TUGBrian

I did not get a chance to wear my shirt to a sales presentation last week, as oddly enough....I was not called even once during my stay to schedule an "update"...nor did the concierge at check in attempt to schedule me for a presentation!

I wore it a few times at the pool, but mostly it just hang on the back of my chair  =)


----------



## epcmart

How can I get this shirt..?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falmouth3

I finally remembered to get a photo while wearing my shirt at the resort.  Just coming back from a snorkeling trip to Sting Ray City.


----------



## TUGBrian

fantastic!  added a year to your membership!


----------



## falmouth3

Thank you, Brian.


----------



## silentg

We are going there next November Falmouth3. How is the timeshare?


----------



## epcmart

Still possible to get the shirt, how?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sts1732

Brian    Are the t-shirts still available?


----------



## Sugarcubesea

sts1732 said:


> Brian    Are the t-shirts still available?


I'd like to get another one as well


----------



## TUGBrian

The only ones available one can purchase "immediately" are from michael coley and are just the single color "keep calm and buy resale" shirts.

I can probably try to make another campaign for this with the teespring site (I think thats who it was)...but it would require 10 or more folks to buy it for them to print them and ship them.


----------



## TUGBrian

there is a link on the original tshirt page for "i still want one"

http://teespring.com/timeshare-users-group-1-times

so if you click on that and put in your email, hopefully if i can figure out a way to "Rerun" that campaign itll email you the direct link to order it.


----------



## sts1732

TUGBrian said:


> The only ones available one can purchase "immediately" are from michael coley and are just the single color "keep calm and buy resale" shirts.
> 
> I can probably try to make another campaign for this with the teespring site (I think thats who it was)...but it would require 10 or more folks to buy it for them to print them and ship them.


Got my order in to teespring..........Guess that makes me #4 or 5 just on page 3   THANKS BRAIN  I have the perfect place to wear this


----------



## TUGBrian

yep, already 5 "pre-orders" so now we dont have to worry about not hitting the goal, the shirts will be printed no matter what as long as you order before the campaign ends!

i was able to relaunch the campaign and itll run for 10 days!  Get your official TUG sales presentation/pool uniform today!

https://teespring.com/en/timeshare-users-group-1-times#pid=2&cid=2122&sid=front


----------



## sts1732

I like that..................official pool uniform.............I'll have to remember that when lounging


----------



## falmouth3

silentg said:


> We are going there next November Falmouth3. How is the timeshare?


The timeshare itself is very nice.  We were lucky to get an ocean front unit with our exchange through SFX.  The beach was the 3rd best snorkeling we found on the island.  First was Sting Ray City but you need to take a boat to get there.  Second was Spotts Beach where we saw lots of different kinds of fish, but the highlight was swimming with the sea turtles.

The location of the timeshare is in a very "quiet" part of the island so be prepared to drive if you want to do anything away from the resort.  There is a smallish outlet of their grocery store chain only a block away and a liquor store in that same outlet.


----------



## silentg

Thanks! Enjoy the rest of your stay!


----------



## TUGBrian

nice, already half a dozen ordered!


----------



## TUGBrian

and the original bonus still applies!

take a photo of you wearing the shirt on vacation at a timeshare resort and post it here, and ill add a year to your membership so the shirt is essentially free!


----------



## brp

Looks like a very fun item. I'm in 

Our timeshares are ROFR-based, so this will not actually be true...till a great conversation starter.

Cheers.


----------



## Richelle

Ordered. My next trip is not until May but you'll have a picture at Wyndham Royal Vista.


----------



## Black Diamond

Ordered 2 shirts. look forward to wearing it as well as the "Keep Calm and Buy Resale" shirt I have now.

Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian

nice, already 15 of these sold now...still a week left to buy! =)


----------



## TUGBrian

4 days left to order these shirts, they will be printed and shipped out next week!


----------



## JPD

Ordered 2 shirts a few days ago. How long is the free years membership good for?


----------



## TUGBrian

year memberships here at TUG last for 365 days!


----------



## silentg

Do you have green ones still? Women size medium?


----------



## TUGBrian

TUG member MichaelColey provides those green shirts you can buy at any time!   dont need to wait for the group buy on those!

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....r-regular-purchase.228250/page-2#post-1828341


----------



## JPD

Received an email during the night stating the t-shirts are being printed.


----------



## TUGBrian

just making sure folks go these shirts on this run?


----------



## Black Diamond

I have two new shirts to wear at the resorts.

Thanks!


----------



## bendadin

Having just survived two timeshare pitches in two weeks, it is time to show up in t-shirts.  When is the next run?

Nevermind. It said that it needed one more shirt order for the next run and I just ordered two.


----------



## MichaelColey

The shirt is now live on Amazon!

Link:  *I Paid More For This Shirt Than For My Timeshare*


----------



## TUGBrian

ive updated the original post with a link to both shirts, they can be ordered individually at any time!

big thanks to Michael for offering this for TUGGERS!


----------



## MichaelColey

TUGBrian said:


> big thanks to Michael for offering this for TUGGERS!


Glad to give back to the community!

I'll have to work on some other designs.


----------



## dioxide45

I would prefer one with the TUG logo from Brian's avatar on it. While non Tuggers wouldn't really know what it is, I would use it to be recognizable to other members when we are at the same resort at the same time. Makes it easy to meet other Tuggers rather than having to ask what hat someone is wearing or some other recognizable feature to find others after conversing on TUG.


----------



## TUGBrian

the tug oval logos are available in the cafepress store, but IMO cafepress stuff is pricey (even though ive got the "profit" set to zero).

ill provide the graphic to michael and see if he can also make it available on a shirt at an affordable price...but its up to him!


----------



## MichaelColey

I should be able to do that. Are you thinking a chest-sized print, or more of a pocket-sized print?

Also, is there any interest in one with just the island logo, without the "I Paid Less..." text on it? I saw a picture of a bunch of Tuggers wearing shirts like that somewhere.


----------



## kwelty

MichaelColey said:


> I should be able to do that. Are you thinking a chest-sized print, or more of a pocket-sized print?
> 
> Also, is there any interest in one with just the island logo, without the "I Paid Less..." text on it? I saw a picture of a bunch of Tuggers wearing shirts like that somewhere.



I would like a pocket size print of the Island Logo-no text except TUG


----------



## dioxide45

Chest size preferred for me of the TUG logo from Brian's avatar, no additional text necessary. I just need it to stand out...


----------



## bendadin

I just saw the newsletter and went straight to Amazon and ordered 5. WooHoo!!! Thank you!


----------



## VegasBella

MichaelColey said:


> Glad to give back to the community!
> 
> I'll have to work on some other designs.



Yes please do. I might be willing to wear a more incognito style, something that just says TUG, and probably a tank top. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentg

Not incognito want to proudly show TUG


----------



## dagger1

Thanks, just bought two...  Hmmm, think I'm going to buy another!!


----------



## MichaelColey

So it sounds like there's interest in the oval logo and the island logo by themselves, both as a full chest print and a pocket-size print.  I should be able to put those together pretty easily.


----------



## Passepartout

After being 'asked' to leave a Vidanta presentation for wearing my 'I paid more for this T-shirt' shirt, a simple pocket sized TUG oval might have to be included in the TS wardrobe.


----------



## MichaelColey

Passepartout said:


> After being 'asked' to leave a Vidanta presentation for wearing my 'I paid more for this T-shirt' shirt, a simple pocket sized TUG oval might have to be included in the TS wardrobe.


I would think that would be the GOAL!


----------



## Passepartout

MichaelColey said:


> I would think that would be the GOAL!


It kinda was, but they would've kept the couple hundred $$ and the 10% off our total bill we charged to the room for a 2 week stay. So I changed shirts and warned off every other 'mark' we saw around the place.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Michael, how nice that you took that over.  I see lots of colors for the shirts and a wide range of sizes available.  I wish there were extended sizes for women, however.  I would love to buy a woman's shirt that is big enough to be loose on me.  The men's shirts are always tight in those womanly places.  An XL men's shirt fits everywhere but the top of me.  Not sure what size I should buy for the unisex shirts.  Wow, love the colors!


----------



## TUGBrian

glad to see these are so popular, especially with the low low price Michael is able to produce them for!


----------



## dagger1

Passepartout said:


> After being 'asked' to leave a Vidanta presentation for wearing my 'I paid more for this T-shirt' shirt, a simple pocket sized TUG oval might have to be included in the TS wardrobe.


Would you be willing to share your experience?  I will be wearing this tshirt to Wyndham Riverside Suites in a month, and then to Wyndham's in Flagstaff, Sedona, Durango and Taos in September!!!  I would like to be prepared for what they say/do...


----------



## MichaelColey

rickandcindy23 said:


> I wish there were extended sizes for women, however.  I would love to buy a woman's shirt that is big enough to be loose on me.  The men's shirts are always tight in those womanly places.  An XL men's shirt fits everywhere but the top of me.  Not sure what size I should buy for the unisex shirts.  Wow, love the colors!


I wish there were, too, but I'm stuck with what Amazon makes available in this service.

I do offer larger women's sizes in the ones we print ourselves, but only in limited colors.  We can't do these designs ourselves, though, because they have too many ink colors. Amazon uses a different technology, so it's no problem for them. 

Women's Cut tees are a love/hate thing for us. When we offer both, most women seem to prefer the Unisex (same as Men's) tees, and we get fewer returns and size complaints about them. And then you have the issue of having to go up a size or two with most Women's Cuts. Nobody wants to do that. We stopped bringing Women's Cut tees to shows. Only Unisex.


----------



## Passepartout

dagger1 said:


> Would you be willing to share your experience?


Not that much to it. I wore the 'I paid more for this shirt than I did for my timeshare' to a Vidanta (Mexican) presentation in order to get the promised cash and discount from the entire bill we would charge to the room. I was told that it was 'offensive' and that I could either change the shirt or the presentation was off. Along with the goodies. By then, of course, they knew where I stood and the presentation didn't take long. We got the perks and the sales staff steered a fairly wide course around me when I was out on the grounds. I DID wear the shirt again during the stay, just not in an 'official' meeting. It made a fine 'pool cover-up'. 

I can't speak to how (or if) it will be dealt with at any of the places you say you'll be wearing it. Sounds like fun, though.

Jim


----------



## BellaWyn

dagger1 said:


> Would you be willing to share your experience?  I will be wearing this tshirt to Wyndham Riverside Suites in a month, and then to Wyndham's in Flagstaff, Sedona, Durango and Taos in September!!!  I would like to be prepared for what they say/do...


Flag & Sedona will be easy. Very low pressure at the PP desks. One NO works. Both are run by same sales Management. No idea about the NM locations however.


----------



## WalnutBaron

Passepartout said:


> Not that much to it. I wore the 'I paid more for this shirt than I did for my timeshare' to a Vidanta (Mexican) presentation in order to get the promised cash and discount from the entire bill we would charge to the room. I was told that it was 'offensive' and that I could either change the shirt or the presentation was off. Along with the goodies. By then, of course, they knew where I stood and the presentation didn't take long. We got the perks and the sales staff steered a fairly wide course around me when I was out on the grounds. I DID wear the shirt again during the stay, just not in an 'official' meeting. It made a fine 'pool cover-up'.
> 
> I can't speak to how (or if) it will be dealt with at any of the places you say you'll be wearing it. Sounds like fun, though.
> 
> Jim


What a great way to ensure a short, sweet Owner's Update! I love it!


----------



## dagger1

Passepartout said:


> Not that much to it. I wore the 'I paid more for this shirt than I did for my timeshare' to a Vidanta (Mexican) presentation in order to get the promised cash and discount from the entire bill we would charge to the room. I was told that it was 'offensive' and that I could either change the shirt or the presentation was off. Along with the goodies. By then, of course, they knew where I stood and the presentation didn't take long. We got the perks and the sales staff steered a fairly wide course around me when I was out on the grounds. I DID wear the shirt again during the stay, just not in an 'official' meeting. It made a fine 'pool cover-up'.
> 
> I can't speak to how (or if) it will be dealt with at any of the places you say you'll be wearing it. Sounds like fun, though.
> 
> Jim


Thanks!  I have 2 X 2 BR's and 2 X 1 BR's for a family getaway reserved (at least they still show up under My Vacations) for 3 nights the end of July at WRS on the San Antonio Riverwalk.  I just ordered my third shirt, and will be wearing them.  I will report back!


----------



## dagger1

BellaWyn said:


> Flag & Sedona will be easy. Very low pressure at the PP desks. One NO works. Both are run by same sales Management. No idea about the NM locations however.


I will report in with a description of the reactions I get!


----------



## CanuckTravlr

T-shirts look great.  Unfortunately they can't be shipped outside the USA, so not available to Canadian members. 

I, too, would be interested in a pocket-sized logo style of shirt as well as the regular style, but suspect the shipping issue is still going to be a problem.


----------



## gsedlock

I went to purchase the "Keep Calm and Buy Resale" t-shirt from Hip Together and my Google Chrome browser sent me a security warning that the web site is hot sure (doesn't use HTTPS?).    

Anyone else have the same issue?    

Greg


----------



## MichaelColey

gsedlock said:


> I went to purchase the "Keep Calm and Buy Resale" t-shirt from Hip Together and my Google Chrome browser sent me a security warning that the web site is hot sure (doesn't use HTTPS?).
> 
> Anyone else have the same issue?
> 
> Greg



Sorry, the SSL certificate expired a few days ago and I haven't updated it yet. It's safe to order.

UPDATE: Renewed the SSL certificate but waiting for it to be reflected.


----------



## MichaelColey

CanuckTravlr said:


> T-shirts look great.  Unfortunately they can't be shipped outside the USA, so not available to Canadian members.
> 
> I, too, would be interested in a pocket-sized logo style of shirt as well as the regular style, but suspect the shipping issue is still going to be a problem.


Amazon says they plan on expanding the program outside of the US at some point in the future, but I don't have any details about a timeframe.  If you do any travel in the US, you could have it sent to one of your destinations.

The Keep Calm design sold on HipTogether.com can be shipped to Canada.  The shopping cart should show the actual shipping costs.


----------



## MichaelColey

It's come to my attention that the shirt has been removed from Amazon.  I've contacted Amazon to get more details.  Hopefully, we'll have this cleared up shortly.

I had also submitted four logo t-shirts to Amazon (both a pocket and chest print of both the island and oval TUG logos).  Three are still under review and one is rejected, possibly for trademark issues.  Amazon likes to know that copyrighted designs submitted to them are used with permission of the rights holders.  I've sent them a link to this thread so that they can see that it is authorized.

Working on getting it back up ASAP.  It's possible that the links will change.


----------



## MichaelColey

Still working on getting the other design back up, but two of the logo shirts (with the oval logo) are now up.

You can find them here:

*Official TUG Shirts on Amazon*


----------



## MichaelColey

Three of the four logo shirts are now live, and it looks like the fourth one is approved and will be up shortly.  You can find them all here:

*Official TUG Shirts on Amazon*

I'm still waiting to hear back from Amazon about the "I Paid More" shirt.


----------



## MichaelColey

All four logo shirts are live now:

*Official TUG Shirts on Amazon*


----------



## MichaelColey

gsedlock said:


> I went to purchase the "Keep Calm and Buy Resale" t-shirt from Hip Together and my Google Chrome browser sent me a security warning that the web site is hot sure (doesn't use HTTPS?).
> 
> Anyone else have the same issue?
> 
> Greg



New SSL Certificate is now live, so you can check out securely!


----------



## TUGBrian

Updated the original post with the link to all 4 options.


----------



## CanuckTravlr

OK, thanks for that info, Michael!  Will pick up a couple of "Keep Calm" versions for now.


----------



## dioxide45

Just waiting till I have a large enough order to get one with free shipping. We don't have Prime and don't buy a lot from Amazon.


----------



## MichaelColey

So has anyone received their shirts yet?


----------



## amycurl

Here's what I would love--a shirt with the "Keep Calm" on the *back* rather than emblazoned across the front. I have enough features on the front my own self.  Would that be possible? I love the message--and I also really like the pocket-logo shirts--and I keep thinking---put those two together!!


----------



## MichaelColey

amycurl said:


> Here's what I would love--a shirt with the "Keep Calm" on the *back* rather than emblazoned across the front. I have enough features on the front my own self.  Would that be possible? I love the message--and I also really like the pocket-logo shirts--and I keep thinking---put those two together!!


We print the Keep Calm shirts ourselves, and can easily put the print on the back instead of the front.  If you order from our web site, put a note during checkout that you would like the print on the back instead of the print.

Amazon prints the logo shirts, so there's no real way for us to combine the two.


----------



## MichaelColey

I put together this graphic to show the shirt colors, logo type and logo size/location options available on Amazon.



 

Here's the link: *TUG Shirts on Amazon*


----------



## kwelty

I just ordered my small logo island.  Thank you Michael


----------



## amycurl

Will do! Thanks, Michael!


----------



## bendadin

MichaelColey said:


> So has anyone received their shirts yet?



We received our shirts. They are fabulous. The colors are bright. They are packed and ready for WBC. Thank you!!


----------



## kwelty

When we got back from timesharing at Hilton Head today, my t shirt was waiting in my accumulated mail.  It is a high quality shirt with excellent printing (several colors used) and the fit is perfect.  Great job Michael.


----------



## MichaelColey

MichaelColey said:


> I put together this graphic to show the shirt colors, logo type and logo size/location options available on Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link: *TUG Shirts on Amazon*


Only one of these four logo designs has been ordered so far.  Amazon will leave a design up indefinitely as long as at least one order gets placed.  If nobody orders within 90 days of a design being posted, they automatically remove that design.  If anyone wants one of these logo shirts, you need to order them within the next couple months to make sure they don't go away.


----------



## Lanswitch

MichaelColey said:


> Only one of these four logo designs has been ordered so far.  Amazon will leave a design up indefinitely as long as at least one order gets placed.  If nobody orders within 90 days of a design being posted, they automatically remove that design.  If anyone wants one of these logo shirts, you need to order them within the next couple months to make sure they don't go away.


We ordered and received four of these (2 for my wife in pink and 2 in white for me for me) through Amazon. 
They look great, however the tee shirt quality is not so good. After just 2-3 washings, the seamed hems at the bottom have begun to unravel and the threads that hem the bottom are just hanging down. 
It's a shame that we will have to wear them tucked in to avoid the embarrassment and not on the outside, i.e. island style.


----------



## TUGBrian

well thats disappointing to hear, hopefully its not something that happens to all the shirts!  ill wait to hear from michael on these amazon shirts.  im not quite sure if amazon is just producing them themselves (or thru a vendor)...or michael is actually making these?

in the shirts I ordered previously thru Michael, they have held up great for years!  but the amazon stuff is all new!


----------



## dioxide45

Lanswitch said:


> We ordered and received four of these (2 for my wife in pink and 2 in white for me for me) through Amazon.
> They look great, however the tee shirt quality is not so good. After just 2-3 washings, the seamed hems at the bottom have begun to unravel and the threads that hem the bottom are just hanging down.
> It's a shame that we will have to wear them tucked in to avoid the embarrassment and not on the outside, i.e. island style.


I am interested about this. I was considering adding a shirt to my next Amazon order. A little concerned about the quality after your report.


----------



## MichaelColey

Amazon prints these on a lightweight Anvil shirt.  I've never been a fan of the lightweight shirts, and we use a heavyweight Gildan shirt for our own printing.

I haven't ordered one of the TUG ones from Amazon, but I have ordered other shirts that Amazon prints.  The shirt quality seemed okay, but the print seems to fade a bit quicker than I would like.

Amazon customer service is usually very good about refunds and returns.  If you get one that doesn't hold up, definitely reach out to them and ask for a replacement or a refund.

Amazon does allow us to set a design up to use a premium Bella+Canvas shirt, but the price is $2 or $3 higher.  It's still a lightweight shirt, but is a higher end brand.  Whether it'll actually hold up better isn't clear.

With the technology we use for our own printing, we're limited to one or two colors, otherwise I would do all of them myself rather than using Amazon.


----------



## TUGBrian

glad to hear its amazon printing these, with the prime option id bet replacement is handled fairly quickly!


----------



## MichaelColey

MichaelColey said:


> Only one of these four logo designs has been ordered so far.  Amazon will leave a design up indefinitely as long as at least one order gets placed.  If nobody orders within 90 days of a design being posted, they automatically remove that design.  If anyone wants one of these logo shirts, you need to order them within the next couple months to make sure they don't go away.


Apparently, it's 60 days without a sale before they remove designs.  A couple of these have been removed.  One other is pending removal.  If you want one, don't delay or they'll be gone.


----------



## dioxide45

I never did buy one. I am going to attempt a DIY of the oval logo using my wife's Cricut and iron on transfer. I will post results when I have them.


----------



## jerrybev

where can I purchase a TUG tee shirt.  they are not on amazon.com


----------



## TUGBrian

MichaelColey said:


> Only one of these four logo designs has been ordered so far.  Amazon will leave a design up indefinitely as long as at least one order gets placed.  If nobody orders within 90 days of a design being posted, they automatically remove that design.  If anyone wants one of these logo shirts, you need to order them within the next couple months to make sure they don't go away.



looks like amazon removed these


----------



## Sugarcubesea

TUGBrian said:


> looks like amazon removed these



Sweet, I was able to buy the baby blue one... Now if we get harassed to go to a presentation or want to go for the goodies, we will all wear these...


----------



## Glynda

Here it is 2017 and I wasn't aware of these before!  I cut through the courtyard of Bluegreen's Lodge Alley Inn often on my way elsewhere. On nice days, the salespeople often sit at tables outside as they talk to their prospects. I always want to yell "Run! Run!"  I just see me wearing one of these as I cross through!  Chuckle!


----------



## MichaelColey

I'm not sure why the link and search options aren't working, but here's a link to the one TUG shirt on Amazon that they didn't delete:

http://amzn.to/2AHOKCu


----------



## TUGBrian

I think they were looking for the original PAIDMORE shirt listed in the first post...any chance to get those back?  if not ill see what i can do about running another teespring campaign for them.


----------



## MichaelColey

TUGBrian said:


> I think they were looking for the original PAIDMORE shirt listed in the first post...any chance to get those back?  if not ill see what i can do about running another teespring campaign for them.



I can probably do that after Christmas. Amazon disabled the ability to add or update Amazon Merch shirts temporarily due to the higher demand.


----------



## TUGBrian

no problem, we can do a new years thread for them =)


----------



## Shawn p Johansen

Hi, new member here. Any chance of getting one of these awesome "I paid more.." shirts? My wife and I have our first timeshare stay booked and I would love to show my TUG pride in the "owners update" ^.^


----------



## TUGBrian

TUG official Tshirts now available again!

_*NOW AVAILABLE AGAIN (again!) now with free shipping!*_
*
Link: I Paid More For This Shirt Than For My Timeshare



*


ive resetup this campaign and it ill run for 7 days (and requires 10 orders to print).  teespring now lets me continually rerun the campaign forever, so folks can always order a shirt from now on!


_and the offer still stands if you buy this shirt and send me a photo of you wearing it on vacation at a timeshare, ill credit you with a free year membership to offset the cost of buying the shirt!_


----------



## TUGBrian

note im working on discounting this shirt to provide free shipping, hopefully that will make it even more attractive to members =)


----------



## TUGBrian

BAM, new link provides free shipping!


----------



## SandyPGravel

On our way to check in at Westin Kaanapali for 9 days





Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian

haha...that shirt is most definitely sure to reduce the time spent listening to a salesperson!

Love it!


----------



## Renegade

TUGBrian said:


> haha...that shirt is most definitely sure to reduce the time spent listening to a salesperson!
> 
> Love it!



Ordered mine this morning.  Will wear it and put its "mystical"properties to the test this summer!


----------



## SandyPGravel

TUGBrian said:


> haha...that shirt is most definitely sure to reduce the time spent listening to a salesperson!
> 
> Love it!


The concierge told him he loved the shirt!!  

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian

8/10 sold after newsletter day!

just need 2 more and they will print and ship on friday!


----------



## TUGBrian

Hurray!  enough people have purchased the tshirt that it will print and ship in this go around!

so anyone who orders now, the cutoff is this thursday night if you wish to have a shirt asap!

https://teespring.com/en/timeshare-users-group-1-times?pr=FREESHIP

order link above!


----------



## bendadin

Is it possible to get this printed on tote bags (like for hanging out at the pools?)


----------



## scott vincent

TUGBrian said:


> Hurray!  enough people have purchased the tshirt that it will print and ship in this go around!
> 
> so anyone who orders now, the cutoff is this thursday night if you wish to have a shirt asap!
> 
> https://teespring.com/en/timeshare-users-group-1-times?pr=FREESHIP
> 
> order link above!


Would love to have one expedited, have a XXL available to ship to me before my presentation next Wednesday?


----------



## TUGBrian

I dont believe teespring offers that sort of deal, they only print them when enough orders get placed


----------



## JudyS

So, has anyone been brave enough to wear this to a timeshare sales presentation? How did it go?

Also, I would love to get either a tote bag, a "island" t-shirt in a color other than white (maybe blue, green, or purple), or both.  I love the island-style design, but I think a tote or colored tee would appeal to us ladies (a.k.a. wymen) more than a white tee. (White tees tend to make people look heavier.) Maybe you can do a tote bag for the next campaign, Brian. (Of course, the text would need to be changed slightly.)


----------



## TUGBrian

I actually think I have a bunch of small tote/towel bags with the original palm tree logo on them somewhere...let me see if i can find them.


----------



## ralphg81

I ordered 2. Can't wait to have them for the next vacation. I hope it does get us out of the "Owners Update" early. As we will have something better to do with our time. Yes it would be nice to have them available in a color other than white.


----------



## LannyPC

How about this for a slogan on a T-shirt.  For argument's sake, let's say you're in Florida:

"Florida has a10-day rescission period on timeshare purchases."


----------



## IRMO

Ordered!


----------



## IRMO

TUGBrian said:


> I actually think I have a bunch of small tote/towel bags with the original palm tree logo on them somewhere...let me see if i can find them.



Brian;

did you find the the bags?  I'd be interested in purchasing one if you did!


----------



## TUGBrian

I did not, but to be perfectly honest (and be ashamed) I havent put alot of effort into looking with the holidays and all other than in various places here in the office =D

they certainly arent in any obvious locations in the office, im thinking they are in a storage bin somewhere.


----------



## silentg

How much for a tote bag?


----------



## Panina

TUGBrian said:


> I did not, but to be perfectly honest (and be ashamed) I havent put alot of effort into looking with the holidays and all other than in various places here in the office =D
> 
> they certainly arent in any obvious locations in the office, im thinking they are in a storage bin somewhere.


I like the idea of bags too.

Do we ever make tee shirts, that say  member of Timeshare User Group?


----------



## silentg

Yes, there was one without the 
I paid more etc...on it.
I had one but gave it away ( It was too small)
Silentg


----------



## TUGBrian

I would not charge for the tote bags if I found them, other than whatever it'd cost to ship them to you etc.


----------



## MichaelColey

LannyPC said:


> How about this for a slogan on a T-shirt.  For argument's sake, let's say you're in Florida:
> 
> "Florida has a10-day rescission period on timeshare purchases."


HA!  I love it.

FWIW, I'm more than happy to add more variety of TUG t-shirts.


----------



## TUGBrian

i give you free reign to produce whatever "quotes" you want using the tug logos you have if you feel there is a demand!

my offer still applies to Michaels shirts as well, send me (or post here) a picture of you wearing the shirt on vacation at a timeshare, and ill comp you a years membership!

this makes the shirts basically free!


----------



## TUGBrian

and another owner wearing his official TUG tshirt on vacation at the Timeshare they bought for $1 on the resale market!


----------



## macmanrider

TUGBrian said:


> TUG official Tshirts now available again!
> 
> _*NOW AVAILABLE AGAIN (again!) now with free shipping!*_
> *
> Link: I Paid More For This Shirt Than For My Timeshare
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> ive resetup this campaign and it ill run for 7 days (and requires 10 orders to print).  teespring now lets me continually rerun the campaign forever, so folks can always order a shirt from now on!
> 
> 
> _and the offer still stands if you buy this shirt and send me a photo of you wearing it on vacation at a timeshare, ill credit you with a free year membership to offset the cost of buying the shirt!_


----------



## macmanrider

In pv Mexico with a couple of timeshare salesman


----------



## TUGBrian

outstanding!  please shoot me an email at tugadmin@tug2.net and ill credit your membership a year!


----------



## DannyTS

macmanrider said:


> In pv Mexico with a couple of timeshare salesman


i only see one person smiling in that picture lol!


----------



## DannyTS

did the meeting last less? I cannot imagine the sales people wanting to see that T-shirt for 90 minutes


----------



## macmanrider

DannyTS said:


> i only see one person smiling in that picture lol!


Yes they just got punked. Lol


----------



## macmanrider

DannyTS said:


> did the meeting last less? I cannot imagine the sales people wanting to see that T-shirt for 90 minutes


They were trying to get us to go 3 years ago we went we got $500 us. Why buy we we have 2 weeks for under $1300 mf and fixed. So we see our same freinds every year. With beach front veiws. Costa sur. We go on the 4 and 5 week every year. And enjoy great food outside of the resort.


----------



## TheHolleys87

Unfortunately we’re not able to wear that shirt (we were young and uninformed all those many years ago and paid retail ) but would love to spread the word about TUG  (and also fend off the owners’ update solicitation), so are other TUG shirts available?


----------



## TUGBrian

these are still available and made by a TUG member

http://www.hiptogether.com/products/tug-keep-calm-and-buy-resale.html

im not sure if michael has any other designs available to purchase currently as i dont see the amazon store ones up any longer.


----------



## Grammarhero

I’m thinking about buying a TUG T-shirt.  Did it help end the owners or sales presentation early?  I’m thinking about the Keep Calm and Buy Resale one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout

Grammarhero said:


> I’m thinking about buying a TUG T-shirt.  Did it help end the owners or sales presentation early?  I’m thinking about the Keep Calm and Buy Resale one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the 'I paid more for this T-Shirt than for my timeshare' one. I wore it to a presentation in Mexico. They called off the presentation and wouldn't give me my perks and discounts until I changed my shirt. But they will definitely end a presentation.


----------



## Grammarhero

I was thinking about other useful slogans.  How about “I Am Considering a $1 TUG Resale Offer for This Timeshare”?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelColey

TUGBrian said:


> these are still available and made by a TUG member
> 
> http://www.hiptogether.com/products/tug-keep-calm-and-buy-resale.html
> 
> im not sure if michael has any other designs available to purchase currently as i dont see the amazon store ones up any longer.


Sorry I missed this post.  Both shirts are still available and I have links to them in my signature.

We are moving our business this week (closing our retail store, switching to online only, and moving to a smaller facility).  We'll have a lot of organizing and rearranging to do in the coming weeks, but I'll see if I can put together some new designs.


----------



## Grammarhero

MichaelColey said:


> Sorry I missed this post.  Both shirts are still available and I have links to them in my signature.
> 
> We are moving our business this week (closing our retail store, switching to online only, and moving to a smaller facility).  We'll have a lot of organizing and rearranging to do in the coming weeks, but I'll see if I can put together some new designs.



I promise you had a buyer in me.  If you are able to (understand if you can’t given admin time and work), I’d love the shirt “I Am Considering a $1 TUG Resale Offer for This Timeshare.”  If too much hassle, I’d buy the one “Keep Calm and Buy Resale.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## controller1

Passepartout said:


> I have the 'I paid more for this T-Shirt than for my timeshare' one. I wore it to a presentation in Mexico. They called off the presentation and wouldn't give me my perks and discounts until I changed my shirt. But they will definitely end a presentation.



So, what did you do?


----------



## Passepartout

controller1 said:


> So, what did you do?


Changed my shirt, took the freebies (10% off the resort bill on everything, free Wi-Fi, $200 credit) and put it back on later around the resort to plug TUG.


----------



## Grammarhero

I’m thinking about a shirt that says:

ONLY BUYS
$1 TUG RESALE
TIMESHARES


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero

I’m now thinking about a shirt that says

GETS $250
TO TAKEOVER
TIMESHARES


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DannyTS

I think I am going to make a T-shirt:
"I will buy it for $1"


----------



## Grammarhero

DannyTS said:


> I think I am going to make a T-shirt:
> "I will buy it for $1"



Can you make it “I will buy the timeshare for $1.”  That makes it clearer.  If you do, I promise I will be a buyer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DannyTS

maybe i will make both, the 1st one is more subtle (but I am sure a salesperson would know that it is referring to a TS), the second one more in the face!


----------



## TheHolleys87

Grammarhero said:


> Can you make it “I will buy the timeshare for $1.”  That makes it clearer.  If you do, I promise I will be a buyer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





DannyTS said:


> maybe i will make both, the 1st one is more subtle (but I am sure a salesperson would know that it is referring to a TS), the second one more in the face!



I too would be interested in "I'll buy the timeshare for $1" shirt!


----------



## silentg

We are here now. I’m wearing my TUG T Shirt!


----------



## Grammarhero

Any movement on New tug T-shirts?


----------



## TUGBrian

another TUG tshirt being worn proudly on vacation!


----------



## TUGBrian

Grammarhero said:


> Any movement on New tug T-shirts?


looks like teespring now offers handbags and hats and all sorts of items to print logos and phrases on vs just tshirts!

what would we like to see next?  ill happily put something else together if at least half a dozen folks would be interested in buying (im pretty sure thats the minimum for a teespring run)

you can even have your own TUG shower curtain!!!

https://teespring.com/design-launcher


----------



## amycurl

How about a beach/pool bag? I bet that would be popular. Or even a tumbler/travel insulated cup? Both could be used by members around the pool....and a little more subtle that a t-shirt. But still effective. You could set the tumbler down on the presentation table....


----------



## TUGBrian

ill have to create a poll this weekend about what phrase/comment folks want on the next run of shirts/towels/bags/dog sweaters/etc!

so post up here what you would like to see and ill add it to the poll when i create it.


----------



## amycurl

I do like the "Stay Calm and Buy Resale." 
There's also:
"Ask my about my $1 Timeshare"
or
"Ask my about YOUR $1 Timeshare" 
or 
"Yes, you should rescind! Ask me how."


----------



## LannyPC

TUGBrian said:


> ill have to create a poll this weekend about what phrase/comment folks want on the next run of shirts/towels/bags/dog sweaters/etc!
> 
> so post up here what you would like to see and ill add it to the poll when i create it.



"I rescinded my last developer purchase." (or something along the lines of knowing how rescission works).


----------



## Free2Roam

1. "Adopt a pre-owned timeshare... and save thousands!"

2. I recall seeing this somewhere a while back, and I love it... "I don't always buy timeshares, but when I do, I buy resale" (in the style of Dos Equis - The Most Interesting Man In the World)


----------



## SandyPGravel

Free2Roam said:


> 2. I recall seeing this somewhere a while back, and I love it... "I don't always buy timeshares, but when I do, I buy resale" (in the style of Dos Equis - The Most Interesting Man In the World)



I like this one.


----------



## TUGBrian

this one? 

although i would imagine a full color picture printed would increase the price significantly!


----------



## jcraig

just saw can order tugtime t-shirts!  put in order for one for myself and my husband - can't wait to wear it!!!


----------



## Free2Roam

TUGBrian said:


> this one?
> 
> although i would imagine a full color picture printed would increase the price significantly!View attachment 14048


Even better!


----------



## Grammarhero

Any movement on latest shirts?


----------



## SandyPGravel

The Cancun-arrivals exit-area parted like the Red sea when I walked through wearing this.  DH and friends were behind me and pointed to me when they were approached: "We're with her."

It was funny watching them read the shirt.  Salesperson kryptonite .






Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian

sorry, things got a bit busy...i still need to make a poll for folks to vote on the next round of tshirts then create them in tspring.

sofar I have:

1. "Adopt a pre-owned timeshare and save Thousands!"
2. I dont always buy Timeshares, but when I do, I buy resale"
3. "I cancelled/rescinded my last retail timeshare purchase!"
4. "Ask me about my $1 Timeshare"
5. "Ask me about YOUR $1 Timeshare"
6. "I bought my timeshare for $1, ask me how"
7. "yes you should rescind, ask me how"
8. "Why pay retail for a Timeshare when you can buy one for $1 instead?"
9. "I am considering a $1 TUG Resale offer for this Timeshare"
10. "I only buy $1 Timeshare Resales on TUG"
11. "I Will buy your Timeshare for $1"
12. "I will buy that Timeshare for $1"
13. "Timeshare Users Group taught me how to buy this timeshare for $1"
14. "Every Timeshare owner benefits from knowing about TUG!"
15. "Ask me how you can save thousands of dollars on your Timeshare purchase"
16. "Timeshare Resale owner/buyer and proud of it!"

Ill give it till the end of the week to add any more slogans here then ill create a poll and design a shirt with the winning slogan on it for purchase.


----------



## TheHolleys87

TUGBrian said:


> sorry, things got a bit busy...i still need to make a poll for folks to vote on the next round of tshirts then create them in tspring.
> 
> sofar I have:
> 
> 1. "Adopt a pre-owned timeshare and save Thousands!"
> 2. I dont always buy Timeshares, but when I do, I buy resale"
> 3. "I cancelled/rescinded my last retail timeshare purchase!"
> 4. "Ask me about my $1 Timeshare"
> 5. "Ask me about YOUR $1 Timeshare"
> 6. "I bought my timeshare for $1, ask me how"
> 7. "yes you should rescind, ask me how"
> 8. "Why pay retail for a Timeshare when you can buy one for $1 instead?"
> 9. "I am considering a $1 TUG Resale offer for this Timeshare"
> 10. "I only buy $1 Timeshare Resales on TUG"
> 11. "I Will buy your Timeshare for $1"
> 12. "I will buy that Timeshare for $1"
> 13. "Timeshare Users Group taught me how to buy this timeshare for $1"
> 14. "Every Timeshare owner benefits from knowing about TUG!"
> 15. "Ask me how you can save thousands of dollars on your Timeshare purchase"
> 16. "Timeshare Resale owner/buyer and proud of it!"
> 
> Ill give it till the end of the week to add any more slogans here then ill create a poll and design a shirt with the winning slogan on it for purchase.



Well, none of our TS were resale purchases (bought years ago, before the internet was such a good source of information), so that eliminates quite a few of your options above for us, and right now I'd vote for number 14.  But actually I most love the one that @SandyPGravel is wearing in the photo above your post, and I would buy that one!


----------



## TUGBrian

no worries, ill make an actual poll at the end of the week folks can vote on.  i just want to make sure i get in all the options!

you can buy the keep calm tshirts directly from TUG member @MichaelColey  the links are in his profile.


----------



## BJRSanDiego

I get a kick out of these provocative and humorous tee shirts.  As time goes on, I go to fewer and fewer presentations.  But perhaps I'll buy one of the next lot of tee shirts.  

I thought that all of this was a great idea.  So I posted it on Interval Intl. on a string regarding tee shirts that people wear on their TS vacations.  Most wore tee shirts promoting a local sports team or college or university.  I didn't mention that these are available for purchase because I thought that it might violate one of Interval's rules.   It will probably be deleted but maybe not.  But perhaps a few people may join Tug or may have their eyes opened in regards to resale timeshares.


----------



## TUGBrian

vs antagonizing the sales reps...I like to think these shirts engage more "bystanders" to strike up a conversation with the TUG member wearing it!


----------



## MichaelColey

These shipped out today. All 6 of the initial orders were different colors!

They are available in over 20 colors of tees and about half a dozen colors in the Football Raglan.


----------



## TUGBrian

awesome!  glad folks are enjoying them enough to buy them!


----------



## shorep

The teeshirt design to cope with timeshare presentations has a limitless horizon as I see a competition for the best non confrontational design whilst passing a message to the presentation person and their 'manager' would sell very well, image with potent repost folks that is the aim.


----------



## CaliSunshine

SandyPGravel said:


> The Cancun-arrivals exit-area parted like the Red sea when I walked through wearing this.  DH and friends were behind me and pointed to me when they were approached: "We're with her."
> 
> It was funny watching them read the shirt.  Salesperson kryptonite .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


This is a great idea. Should be standard issue for anyone flying into CUN, PVR, or SJD.


----------



## Black Diamond

MichaelColey said:


> These shipped out today. All 6 of the initial orders were different colors!
> 
> They are available in over 20 colors of tees and about half a dozen colors in the Football Raglan.



I got mine in the Burgundy in the background!!


----------



## jules54

Was getting ready to order T shirts than thought I should ask are the new designs out yet.


----------



## TUGBrian

sorry, I havent done much of anything for new designs etc.

if Michael wants to offer more sayings, I am all for it!


----------



## VanX

This could be a good one


----------



## rthib

So are the three ones on the front post the only ones?


----------



## TUGBrian

at the current time yes.


----------



## TheHolleys87

I just ordered the "latest 2019" shirt from Hip Together, but I also ordered the TUG Island Logo Pocket Print shirt from Amazon, so now I'll have two TUG shirts to choose from!  I wish the one from Hip Together had the TUG Island logo on it - would help keep it from being sort of plain.  Do we still get a year's membership for buying a shirt?  If not, that's fine, just curious!


----------



## dioxide45

TheHolleys87 said:


> I just ordered the "latest 2019" shirt from Hip Together, but I also ordered the TUG Island Logo Pocket Print shirt from Amazon, so now I'll have two TUG shirts to choose from!  I wish the one from Hip Together had the TUG Island logo on it - would help keep it from being sort of plain.  Do we still get a year's membership for buying a shirt?  If not, that's fine, just curious!


_**note buying this shirt and providing TUG a photo of you wearing it at your timeshare will grant you a free year membership to offset the cost of the shirt!*_


----------



## TUGBrian

yes im happy to provide a years membership extension for those who buy a shirt and get a photo of it (wearing or not) while on vacation!


----------



## TheHolleys87

dioxide45 said:


> _**note buying this shirt and providing TUG a photo of you wearing it at your timeshare will grant you a free year membership to offset the cost of the shirt!*_





TUGBrian said:


> yes im happy to provide a years membership extension for those who buy a shirt and get a photo of it (wearing or not) while on vacation!


Thanks! Our next timeshare vacation is at DVC SSR, so I won’t need to fend off any sales weasels but can wear my shirts with pride to educate others! I’ll get a photo!


----------



## Bob & Mary

This is the 20th year my wife and I have owned our first timeshare. I’ve been a TUG member for nearly as long. Today, wearing this shirt and walking into and around this small resort certainly made me feel good AND turned heads! I also educated the sales guy about the value of our Timeshare Users Group which he never heard of...sweet!


----------



## TUGBrian

bob please shoot me an email at tugadmin@tug2.net so i can credit your account with a years membership!


----------



## Bob & Mary

Will do!


----------

